# Most embarrassing horse show moments!! =]



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Haven't competed in too many shows... But I had to borrow a button-up shirt one day at a competition. Looked identical to Charlie Brown's yellow/black zig-zag shirt. Eeeeew. Then my saddle horn got caught between the buttons of it in the middle of running barrels.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

~ forgetting my girth at a show and having to borrow one from some people that were next to us. 

~ After cleaning my bridle I put my bit back on up-sidown:lol: and the judge told me about 3 classes later **** (It was in 13&Under)

~ Having showmanship hat fly off and smack the judge in the face 

~ Getting called into the leadline class (while doing 18&Over)

~ Going into the wrong trailer to change out of my showmanship outfit. 


Not mine:
~ friend forgot her horse at home... don't ask.

~ Friend brought the wrong horse to the show

~ Friend wore her English tall books under her showmanship pants b/c she forgot her showmanship boots.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Dartanion;306412
[FONT=Courier New said:


> ~ friend forgot her horse at home... don't ask.[/FONT]


 how do you forget to put a horse in a trailer?? wouldnt it seem a little light


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> how do you forget to put a horse in a trailer?? wouldnt it seem a little light


LOL I know right? I guess she hauled two other friends (she has a three horse slant) and her friends had loaded up their horses but she had told them that her horse (boone) needed to go in first before their horses did. They never loaded boone up and she thought they had.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Last show I went to, the class before me ended quicker then I thought it would and I had to rush to get on. In the class, I could NOT keep my legs steady, they were pratically on my horses shoulders! After the class my trainer told me my tall boots wre unzipped. Oops!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I forgot to put that I know this one lady that went to lunge her horse but forgot to take her horse to the ring with her!! she took the lunge line and whip but not the horse. haha. she was a bit blonde so it was really funny.


----------

